# Stormin Norman passed away at 78.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 28, 2015)

Retired Gen. Norman Schwarzkopf dies

Rest easy old warrior.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 28, 2015)

“Leadership is a potent combination of strategy and character. But if you must be without one, be without strategy.”

Goodbye, General.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 28, 2015)

He died in 2012, IIRC!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 28, 2015)

Agoge said:


> He died in 2012, IIRC!



Man I get these articles sent to me on Facebook and read them, and think they just happened. I'm going to have to start paying attention to the dates. 

My apologies,


----------



## Grunt (Dec 28, 2015)

No worries, Brother!

We will count it as a Memorial post!


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 28, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Man I get these articles sent to me on Facebook and read them, and think they just happened. I'm going to have to start paying attention to the dates.
> 
> My apologies,



I saw that it was trending on FB this morning, which confused me since I remember when he first shuffled off.  His memory is well worth the honor and respect due the warrior dead, but I can't help but wonder how many people missed the news when it first happened.  Or, perhaps, it's another case of collective amnesia in the digital age.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 28, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I saw that it was trending on FB this morning, which confused me since I remember when he first shuffled off.  His memory is well worth the honor and respect due the warrior dead, but I can't help but wonder how many people missed the news when it first happened.  Or, perhaps, it's another case of collective amnesia in the digital age.




Yeah I missed it, although right around the time frame I was retiring, buying a house and trying to keep a business afloat.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 28, 2015)

That's happened to me a couple of times, mainly with musicians that I really liked and didn't know had died right around the time I was ETS'ing and dealing with those issues.  So yeah, I know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 28, 2015)

No worries, DB 2/2 - I had no idea he'd died, either.  :wall:

(In Groucho voice) People who say I'm informed better get a clue.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 28, 2015)

One of my sons got caught by the same Facebook article this morning. But it's a good thing to remember Stormin Normin. I met him briefly at MacDill AFB years ago and got him to autograph his book for me...







He spelled my name with two L's instead of one. And it suddenly dawned on me that maybe I'd been spelling it wrong all my life.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 28, 2015)

Actually, it should be spelled "Allen"  that's the correct way


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 28, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Man I get these articles sent to me on Facebook and read them, and think they just happened. I'm going to have to start paying attention to the dates.
> 
> My apologies,



It is time to start reading subtitles too. Much good and happiness will follow.


----------

